# A Woman on a Mission!!!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So I woke up this a.m. and its warm and humid outside. Unfortunately that brought a very yucky urine smell in our house! I am not kidding.... major yuck! Bella is housetraining and she is our first little Malt (we'd always had big rescue babies). I've made a ton of newbie mistakes with housebreaking this little one, but with yalls help, I am proud to say I am turning into a much better Mommy  . Well, because of the potty issues the carpet took a beating. I've cleaned up quickly after potty mistakes using our carpet cleaning machine, vinegar and a carpet solution. 

I am very big into going organic / non-toxic when at all possible. (I have allergy/ skin sensitivities). I think the biggest thing I may have goofed on is not letting the vinegar sit long enough on the carpet to really get down through the pad onto the under floor. Right now, I am literally drenching our living room in white vinegar and plan to let it sit for about an hour. After that, I plan to try rubbing alcohol over certain areas that may have been heavily urinated on and let that soak. I'll then try to clean the entire carpet with 7th Generation dish detergent (lavender scent). 

Any other possible organic suggestions or remedies? I wish we could pull up the carpet, but that's not an option right now. For now, Bella isn't invited onto the living room carpet unless we are 99% sure she is "safe" from pottying.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you keep Bella in her crate overnight??? That would surely eliminate her going on your carpets and you would not have to worry about the clean up and yucky smell of urine. All of our Puppies were kept in a crate at bed time and we had no problems since they did not have the run of the house.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's hard to get urine completely out of a carpet. That's why we now have hard wood floors everywhere. I use vinegar on the hard floors, but I used to use an enzyme cleaner on the carpets....you were supposed to soak the affected area down to the pads so the enzymes would eat the urine. Guess I didn't have the patience or didn't do it right....humidity will always tell you how you're doing...:blush::smilie_tischkante:

Good luck. Maybe you could have your carpets cleaned professionally? And if you did, would they use an enzyme cleaner in their machines????

I gave up.  Hardwood, tile, vinyl, etc. is easier to take care of. I have a lot of four legged visitors, so life is much easier now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Do you keep Bella in her crate overnight??? That would surely eliminate her going on your carpets and you would not have to worry about the clean up and yucky smell of urine. All of our Puppies were kept in a crate at bed time and we had no problems since they did not have the run of the house.


 
Bella sleeps in her crate (in our room) every night. The carpet stains came from when I didn't keep a close enough eye on her during the day. I am with her all day long.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

When you finish will you come to my house? 

My boys got into a peeing contest and we're starting all over with potty training. I have a plan for the long weekend coming up. SO doesn't watch them closely enough during the day - he gets absorbed in other things and loses track of time - and I'm not home for 12-14 hours a day. The boys are in belly bands right now until I can get it under control. I guess I have to train SO right along with the boys! Madison, of course, is perfect. :wub:

I would LOVE to rip up that old yucky carpet and either stain the concrete or put down tile or wood, but haven't convinced SO of that yet. Anyone know how floor installers work around a pool table and a grand piano? That's his major concern.

Anyway, I feel your pain. Let me know how the vinegar thing goes. I may try that this weekend. I've done Nature's Miracle and it wasn't such a miracle at my house. Maybe I didn't leave it long enough. I know I have to get the scent out to get them to stop peeing there over and over, but I guess I haven't accomplished that yet.

:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

I used a carpet cleaner I bought at Walmart. It was very inexpensive and penetrated right down to the urine stain. The carpet looked lighter and got rid of the patches of darkness from the urine. You have to go over it quite a bit though til the water coming up looks clear. You can also rent these. If you bought one though, you could try putting your own natural stuff in it. Fortunately, I moved into a house now and have all hardwood and tile! So much easier with our 3 dogs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry it's taken me so long to repost. Today was the day my sweet Bella got her rabies shot. I did not want to do it, but we have to be able to show proof of rabies vaccinations in VA. I did ask if there was any way to modify the size of the dose and they said they did that for her. I love her Vet, but today the assistant was holding Bella and walked out of the room with her ~ saying she was going to ask the Vet a question. Several minutes later I was getting ready to go find out where she took my baby, when she returned with Bella saying the shot had been given. :angry: I was NOT happy about that AT ALL. The Vet always gives shots with me present and I didn't even know it was taking place right then! Maybe I'm a control freak, but that really upset me. Anyway, my sweetie is resting now in her crate, she is a very sleepy Princess.

Sorry about the vent, back on topic. Thanks you all for the tips and sharing your experiences about the carpet cleaning issues. I soaked the White Vinegar in the carpet for 1 hour and then used our carpet cleaner to suck up the fluids. I've decided (since today has been a bit much to deal with), that this will be the game plan for tomorrow a.m.: More Vinegar, (let sit for 2 hours this time) then suck up with the cleaner machine. Then I will try Rubbing Alcohol on any areas that I might have been heavy hit. Then carpet shampoo with the 7th Generation dishsoap. It's supposed to be rainy & humid for the most part of the next week, so I should know pretty quickly if this doesn't work. I'll keep you all posted. Cross your fingers.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

In regards to the vet visit... I don't think you're being too controlling, that would of upset me. When I took Enzo for his first shots I was speaking to my vet about the GME and my concerns and the tech went to take Enzo to and I snatched him back. I didn't want anything being done I wasn't comfrotable with. If I were you I'd express my frustration to the vet to ensure nothing like that ever happens again.

In regards to the carpets....Does the vinegar stain? My boyfriend's parents' brought their pup over last night and she peed on our carpet and now Enzo has peed and pooped on there. My boyfriend has a huge nose and can smell everything. lol. But really he does and can. I need something to get rid of it and I'm concered the simple solution cleaning stuff isnt good enough.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Get a "Stinkfinder" blacklight to find the spots, then use Nature's Miracle. It will soak down to the pads. It's an enzyme cleaner so it eats away at organic matter. You have to give it at least a week because it is the drying process that gets rid of the urine.

You also need to confine Bella. The smell will attract her back to those spots and actually train her to potty there.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

BellaEnzo said:


> In regards to the vet visit... I don't think you're being too controlling, that would of upset me. When I took Enzo for his first shots I was speaking to my vet about the GME and my concerns and the tech went to take Enzo to and I snatched him back. I didn't want anything being done I wasn't comfrotable with. If I were you I'd express my frustration to the vet to ensure nothing like that ever happens again.
> 
> In regards to the carpets....Does the vinegar stain? My boyfriend's parents' brought their pup over last night and she peed on our carpet and now Enzo has peed and pooped on there. My boyfriend has a huge nose and can smell everything. lol. But really he does and can. I need something to get rid of it and I'm concered the simple solution cleaning stuff isnt good enough.


Oh trust me, my look to her and my crisp tone made it very clear that I didn't like her being taken away and receiving the treatment. I doubt very seriously they'll ever try that again. I've heard that some Vets around here treat like that, I will not be taking Bella to anyone who doesn't feel confident enough to offer her basic care in my presence. 

I've never had any trouble with white vinegar staining anything. My favorite solution to clean anything difficult is Great Value (Walmarts brand) White Vinegar (I buy the big jug for about $2.50) and Seventh Generation Lavender dishwashing liquid (you can also get from Walmart and lots of other places too). You can always try to check your carpet in a closet area to make sure it doesn't discolor your carpet. Hope it works for you!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, sadly drenching our carpet in White Vinegar didn't cut it for the odor. I just purchased the Nature's Miracle and and that is soaking now.....sigh.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Well, sadly drenching our carpet in White Vinegar didn't cut it for the odor. I just purchased the Nature's Miracle and and that is soaking now.....sigh.


If it still stinks after that, you may have to hire a professional. Natures Miracle is supposed to be used first as other products can chemically set stains so the enzyme cleaner won't work. 

Once urine soaks deep into the pad, it is very difficult to remove the odor.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Marj,
That's what I read too ... sadly after I had already used the other stuff. If this doesn't work I'll look into ChemDry. Bella's pee pee accidents were tiny, but apparently the odor packs a punch lol.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Your signature is too funny. A screwdriver? Heheheheh. I love it. Someone wants attention


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LinzFair said:


> Your signature is too funny. A screwdriver? Heheheheh. I love it. Someone wants attention


 
LOL! I love this picture of her. I was in the process of making her a new bed and she snagged the screwdriver and jumped up on the new bed. She was having so much fun with it, that I had to snap this picture:wub:


----------

